# Need Non Skid For Roo Ramp



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi everyone









I need some non skid option/suggestions for our 28krs's ramp. I can't tell you how many times we've almost gone down while carrying something. I usually just use the ramp latches to hold onto and just step off to the side, but it would be nice to be able to walk safely all the way down.

I'm trying to avoid using a rough non skid tape, because it would rip up little (and big) knees if someone were to fall on the strips.

Is anyone aware of a coating or smooth but grabby rubber strips?

Thanks! Dawn


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Hello, Line-X, its a spray on used mostly on truck beds. this spray on liner can also be sprayed on ramps, inside of boats any where metal needs to be protected or to be used as a non skid. They might have a web sight. Good lock on your search Ernie.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

They make a sheet of stuff with a tape like backing. It is used on steps and ladders. Its black and looks like sand paper. Works great. Try one of the home stores..


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would look at Line-X or Rhino Lining.....they are extremely tough and relatively easy to get put on.

Most shops are independantly owned, but I think you can get that info from their respective websites.

Steve


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Our ramp came from the factory with the sandpaper like stuff on it, but it also had a plastic film over that that needed to be peeled off. If yours doesn't have it, you may want to check with your dealer to see if it should have been installed.

The slick part of ours is the little diamond plate which fills between the ramp and floor of the camper. I have almost fell on it several times when my shoes were wet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dawn,

I know you are concerned about knees, but I think I would put the sandpaper like non-slip on there. You can get it at Home Depot or Lowes. The spray on would work well, but the look may not be what you are after (especially from the inside with the ramp closed).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know if it is what you are looking for but you can go to Lowes/Home Depot and they can mix you paint with grit in it for traction.

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn -- maybe if you didn't drink so much you wouldn't slip all the time?









There are many products available for commerical offices and shopping centers to alleviate slipping. Some are simply mats but others are non skid applicator type thingies. A quick internet search should yield some good info.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Rust-0-Leum or however, you spell it makes the roll on bed liner. You can get it at any auto parts store and do it yourself and save a fortune.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Herculiner is a roll-on truck bed paint that has little rubber pellets embedded in it. I used it for my tuck bed. It does scratch with heavy stuff, but would be ideal for what yuor wanting to do. Cost about $100 several years ago.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Check your local skateboarding shops for grip tape. Its typically cheaper and comes in bigger sheets than at the local home stores.

Another option is a clear sealer with grip additive added to it. I used something called Shark Bite from Lowes on my storage building ramp and it works great.


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Dawn, I think the factory shorted you on this one







. Our Roo ramp has a black, non-skid coating that came from the factory, and it works well when wet. As another member said earlier, you have to be careful when you step on the silver metal piece. You should probably go back to Keystone and pursue this.

John


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dawn?
What does YOUR roo ramp have? I thought all of the roo's had the black sandpaper like covering on it for the toys to get traction while loading. hmmmmmmm


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, my Roo is at the dealer for warranty work...does anyone feel like posting a photo of their ramp surface for me so I can see if mine is different?? Our ramp surface is medium gray in color and has a hard coated plastic like surface...more like non-stick than non-skid









I just called my service writer who is running out to compare it with a 2007 28krs that they have on the lot.

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NobleEagle said:


> Dawn?
> What does YOUR roo ramp have? I thought all of the roo's had the black sandpaper like covering on it for the toys to get traction while loading. hmmmmmmm


Ous has nothing either, the sheetmetal covering is like a louvered stuff for traction. Yea it is a bit slick when wet. I'll prolly never do anything about it. But if I was, I would go to Lowe's/ Depot and get the paint on traction paint. They have many colors available.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Dawn?
> What does YOUR roo ramp have? I thought all of the roo's had the black sandpaper like covering on it for the toys to get traction while loading. hmmmmmmm


Seem like Gillian was in charge on the Roo line for a few days...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Well, my Roo is at the dealer for warranty work...does anyone feel like posting a photo of their ramp surface for me so I can see if mine is different?? Our ramp surface is medium gray in color and has a hard coated plastic like surface...more like non-stick than non-skid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
On my website I have pictures that show the ramp door folded up but it still has the plastic on it. I will try to take some pics this weekend and post it if you still need it. The ramp door has a dark gray surface that has a sandpaper like grit to it. It is like the non-skid tape found on pool steps or the like. I don't know how else to explain it. I'll do my best to get detailed pics posted for ya.
Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Paul









My service writer did call back and confirmed that my ramp is a plastic surface with little diamond grooves in it. Nothing even close to black sandpaper. It's sketchy at best with sandals or even barefoot...guess I need to get out the old Sperry boat shoes









I WILL be on the phone with Keystone on Monday about this...

Also found out that the rear replacement triple step that Keystone sent is just as huge as the original step. Another thing to contend with. At least the mechanic at Mike Thompson's was smart enough to not install it.

AAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Dawn, I had my dealer order a two step, 7" drop for me. It is 2" narrower than the factory installed triple step. When we realized this, my service manager cut a piece of two inch square metal stock for me to use as a spacer, and gave me the longer carriage bolts that I needed. I drilled the holes in the square stock on a drill press, and put it all together. It is 7" higher than the old triple step, and still gives a easy climb up and down to the trailer. 
We tried it out over New Years when we went out camping off road, and it was fine on the clearance. Without the new step, I would have had to remove the step and leave it off until we got to the camping area.

John


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

If the steps hang too low, and you cant get shorter steps, maybe it's time to consider the AXLE FLIP mod and use the low hanging steps lol just remember you will need a step to get to the outside kitchen and an extention for the ramp


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jnlswain said:


> If the steps hang too low, and you cant get shorter steps, maybe it's time to consider the AXLE FLIP mod and use the low hanging steps lol just remember you will need a step to get to the outside kitchen and an extention for the ramp


Noble,

I'll go without a rear step before I'll do an axel flip mod...my thoughts are, why should I have to spend good money to correct an abvious design flaw by Keystone. It's a really good thing that they have basically admitted they made a boo boo and are fixing it for me at no cost


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Spoke with Keystone this morning about my ramp. They said that my roo was built in December 05 and that plastic coated surface was what they were putting in all kargoroos at the time. Then, after someone probably fell and got hurt, they changed the surface to the black non-skid that most of you seem to have in Jan or Feb. Figures!

On a good note, they are going to check with my dealer to see if my surface can be removed and replaced with the new surface. I'll keep you all posted...

Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its a start


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dawn, My roo was made feb 13th '06 has the same surface as yours..

Carey


----------

